# Accunock



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

If I were ordering arrows, I would gladly pay an extra $9 to have the arrows equipped with Accunocks. I've been shooting them for the last couple of years and love them. Although I may not notice the benefits of them, they sure don't take away from performance and they are tough as nails and I've never had a problem with them. A quick thing you might want to clarify, do you sell shafts by the half dozen, dozen, both, or do you also sell in "odd" numbers (ie someone needs like 3)? I know at my local archery shop I probably pay like $9 or something ridiculous like that for a 3 pack of them, so if you did $9 to have a dozen shafts, that's a bargain.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Accunocks*

Thanks for the feedback, I will likely be adding them to my inventory. I know a good number of guys like to exercise some caution when it comes to new product, so I will plan on being flexiable if guys just want to purchase half a dozen or less. It will be shafts only to start (nocks and inserts included) with future options to include fully tuned and ready to shoot arrows. Now if I could only figure out how to post those pics, probably to large a file, any help?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Robinhood Pics....*

Pics posted for Slugman...


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks J, that one is going on the wall!


----------

